# New Labs...a Big Mess...can someone please look at?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm wondering if someone can interpret my labs. I feel like I'm on death's door. I was ONLY taking T3 at the time of my draw since I was trying the T3 Circadian Method to help with my low cortisol. Anyway, it wasn't working for me so I am stuck still taking T3. My doc's email message back to me was: "Your T3 was 6.3 that's a good amount." Any thoughts?? To me, it appears that I'm hyper now, but I also took T3-only 9 hours before the lab. I see a new doc tomorrow and I'm waiting two weeks to get a saliva cortisol/hormone test. UGH!!

TSH: .007 (.450-4.5) LOW
FT4: .56 (.82-1.77) LOW
FT3: 6.3 (2.0-4.4) HIGH
RT3: 5.3 (13.5-34.2) LOW

IRON BIND CAP (TIBC): 315 (250-450)
UIBC: 231 (150-375)
IRON, SERUM: 84 (35-155)
IRON SATURATION: 27 (15-55) SHOULD THIS BE HIGHER??
FERRITIN: 107 (13-150)

VIT D: 56.8 (30-100)

Thanks!!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Btw, can taking an iron supplement make your leg muscles ache? I took an iron supplement just now since someone told me that my Iron Saturation was not ideal, and now my legs ache like crazy....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> I'm wondering if someone can interpret my labs. I feel like I'm on death's door. I was ONLY taking T3 at the time of my draw since I was trying the T3 Circadian Method to help with my low cortisol. Anyway, it wasn't working for me so I am stuck still taking T3. My doc's email message back to me was: "Your T3 was 6.3 that's a good amount." Any thoughts?? To me, it appears that I'm hyper now, but I also took T3-only 9 hours before the lab. I see a new doc tomorrow and I'm waiting two weeks to get a saliva cortisol/hormone test. UGH!!
> 
> TSH: .007 (.450-4.5) LOW
> FT4: .56 (.82-1.77) LOW
> ...


You are very hyper. Also, you need some T4 for peripheral deoiodination.

How much T3 are you on? Is this Cytomel?


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Not very much T3 at all... yes, Cytomel (7.5mcg, 4xs/day). I can't seem to tolerate more...sends my heart racing. I wasn't tolerating Armour either.

I kinda suspecting low cortisol and iron are issues to me not handling the thyroid med.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I think that is a pretty hefty dose. JMHO


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Btw, can taking an iron supplement make your leg muscles ache? I took an iron supplement just now since someone told me that my Iron Saturation was not ideal, and now my legs ache like crazy....


I truly think that the leg aches could be from the hyper.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had restless leg when I was low on iron. Dehydration can also cause muscle pain.

If your lower back is out it can affect your legs.

You are on a high does of T-3 hormone.

I agree with Andros that you need some t-4 to your mix


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Not very much T3 at all... yes, Cytomel (7.5mcg, 4xs/day). I can't seem to tolerate more...sends my heart racing. I wasn't tolerating Armour either.
> 
> I kinda suspecting low cortisol and iron are issues to me not handling the thyroid med.


That is a lot of T3; especially if you are not running every day or going to the gym to work out. Or working in construction. Goodness. No wonder your heart is racing.


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. My doc wants me to wean off T3 and wait a month, get new labs, and go from there. I may start on HC, too considering the adrenal issues, and then re-introduce Armour once the adrenals issues are taken care of.

Heart racing can also be from low iron and low cortisol issues.

Any recommendations for weaning off T3?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Thanks everyone. My doc wants me to wean off T3 and wait a month, get new labs, and go from there. I may start on HC, too considering the adrenal issues, and then re-introduce Armour once the adrenals issues are taken care of.
> 
> Heart racing can also be from low iron and low cortisol issues.
> 
> Any recommendations for weaning off T3?


Have you given any thought to just getting regulated on say for example Armour and letting your adrenals heal themselves which they will do in due time?

What is HC?

{{{{Zugora}}}}


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> Have you given any thought to just getting regulated on say for example Armour and letting your adrenals heal themselves which they will do in due time?
> 
> What is HC?
> 
> {{{{Zugora}}}}


HC is hydrocortisone...small amounts for adrenal issues. If you have low cortisol, you won't be able to tolerate thyroid hormone ever. Adrenals often can't just heal on their own in due time, especially if they are being stressed by trying to take thyroid hormone.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hydrocortisone? Isn't that what some folks treat adrenals with?


----------

